# rain leaving bubbles on shoe leather



## 16712 (May 10, 2005)

I polish my shoes weekly. Recently I have been using a cream (coloured not neutral) rather than the old fashioned polish that comes in the metal cans. The other day I wore a rather new pair of brown Santonis and it started to rain. The rain left small bubble marks on the leather that do not polish away. I just noticed the same thing happened to a new pair of shoes I just wore for the first time. I'm not happy about this and it rains all the time here in the Netherlands. Why is the cream not protecting the leather? Do I have to use the polish that comes in the can and then use a cream, or is there something else to protect from rain? Thanks in advance.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Cream is used to color and condition the leather. Shoe polish contains wax which helps protect the surface and prevent those water spots when used regularly. 

I had some thing similar happen to a pair of AE shells, I cannot get the bumps out of the leather.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with a pair of AE calf skin shoes. Any ideads how to get rid of the bumps?


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

First off I wouldn't rely on any polishes as a waterproof. Waterproof is made specifically for that purpose. If you use waterproof you can continue to use cream polish.
As far as removing the bumps, this is a very delicate and specialized process. It's not for DIYer's. It's case by case even for the most capable pro's.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Nick V said:


> First off I wouldn't rely on any polishes as a waterproof. Waterproof is made specifically for that purpose. If you use waterproof you can continue to use cream polish.
> As far as removing the bumps, this is a very delicate and specialized process. It's not for DIYer's. It's case by case even for the most capable pro's.


Here is an example:

https://img682.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2821j.jpg


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

MR said:


> I polish my shoes weekly.... The rain left small bubble marks on the leather that do not polish away.
> 
> I'm right there w you.


----------



## Cerpico1979 (Mar 6, 2016)

I get the same bubbles but they go away after the shoes dry out. Mine are C&J Norwich I only use Saphir products and polish my shoes every week. It really pisses me off to see them that way as soon as a little rain comes down on them. I also have Terbury black calf and that doesn't happen to them. I wonder if it's the wax or the creme sense I don't use nether one on my Tetbury. I would like to know the cause of that.


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

I got the bubbles on my AE shell after the first rain; but I don't get them anymore. I don't remember how I got rid of them when I got them but I do have a deer bone.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Why on earth do you do your shoes the disservice of polishing them weekly?

Even worse, why would you use colored cream on a regular basis?


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

No help on the leather shoes itself. However consider getting a pair of "rubbers" to help protect the shoes in rain.

https://www.allenedmonds.com/shoes/shoe-care/overshoes/swims-classic-overshoes/SFCLBLACK.html

Best,


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Regent1879 said:


> No help on the leather shoes itself. However consider getting a pair of "rubbers" to help protect the shoes in rain.
> 
> https://www.allenedmonds.com/shoes/shoe-care/overshoes/swims-classic-overshoes/SFCLBLACK.html
> 
> Best,


What he said. I've heard those work well.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Creme sparingly and only when necessary (it has been months since I polished any of my shoes - brush before/after each wearing and careful where I step) followed by neutral wax does the job for me on all of my shoes including about 4 pair of AE, one of which is shell.

I also have some Tingley high-top overshoes for riding my scooter to work when it is raining heavily.


----------

